# Relationship break-up as an excuse to get another chi?!



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

So in the past two years I've had two relationships end due to compatibility issues (one lasted 5 years and was a messy break-up, the most recent one, which just ended mutually, lasted 6 months). Teddy is 2 years old now and he's the only dog I have, and now that I'm single again I actually feel like getting another dog.. lol.

I was curious if anyone else has ever used a break-up as an excuse to get another dog! There's this one on CraigsList (of all places).. He's a long-haired black and tan, just a doll. Here's the ad and a picture:



> Free to good home, long hair Chihuahua. His name is Jackson. I originally rescued him when left abandoned on the side of the road. He has been neutered and up to date on all shots. He is housebroken and a very calm dog. He loves company and gets along with both dogs and cats. He loves going on walks and often will walk with you without a leash. His interaction with children has been limited but he is good with almost everyone.
> I unfortunately can't keep him due to a terribly busy work schedule. I don't have the time that Jackson deserves. I would like to find a nice family to love him and keep him company.
> 
> Please email me if you are interested. Thank you.


What do you guys think?  I don't know how big he is or how old he is, though. After the first ex took our Jack Russell with him, there's been kind of a hole in my heart waiting to be filled by a dog.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

I say, go for it. I've seen so many poor Chi's on CL here. I wish I could rescue them all.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I would also say go for it. Or at least go see him. I have gotten a few of mine off craigslist, I've never been disapointed in them. And, by the way, he's beautiful.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi he is so well marked with a beautiful coat i think your chih would end up loveing a friend and youd get alot of fun and joy watching them play and most importantley youd save little jackson from being dumped over and over again good luck on your decision please keep us posted thanks


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't think of a better reason to get another chi! Pets are such great therapy. My husband is working away from home at the moment & I love our Pups curling up with me at night to keep me company once the kids are all in bed.

That little man is adorable too, there is no way I could resist.

Good luck whatever you decide & sorry to hear about the break-up.


----------



## CricketsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Any Excuse is a Good Excuse to get a Second, Third or Fourth Chihuahua :hello1:

Go Get that Handsome little Devil! 

My Husband works crazy hours. I was the one that wanted a furry companion. He really had no say in the matter.:lol: 

Teddy would enjoy the company and so would you!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Go for it


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I would go get him. the love a fur baby can give you and you can give back.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

He's lovely. Have you decided or been in contact with the person that has him?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Ahhh, I'm just so nervous. I've been in and out of the doctor for appointments for a few years. Occasionally I'm in a lot of pain and I'm sort of confined to my bed (even though I'm 22). But the thing that gets me up and moving again is knowing that Teddy relies on me to go out. Luckily he has a litterbox for absolute emergencies though.

My family is great about watching Teddy if I need to leave for any real length of time, but I wonder if they would feel burdened by two. I guess I have a lot to think about!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> He's lovely. Have you decided or been in contact with the person that has him?


I did email her and I pulled a really lame "I'm looking.. for a friend." lol! My mom has been considering getting a Chi so it's partially true. I e-mailed her around 7pm last night and still haven't heard back.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

well if your mom is thinking of getting a chi of her own, she might now be burdened by two. Talk to her about it. I would think that a free chi on craigslist would go very quickly..to who would be my concern.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

You know everyone on this forum will back you up to get another chi  He is a handsome boy. I hope he's as sweet when you go meet him as he looks in the picture!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Ooops, meant to say she may "not" be burdened. Lol


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> well if your mom is thinking of getting a chi of her own, she might now be burdened by two. Talk to her about it. I would think that a free chi on craigslist would go very quickly..to who would be my concern.


I live in Florida and my mom lives in Pennsylvania. She has a cat that's dying of mammary cancer and was told that it's so bad that even radical surgery won't save her life.  My mom has been considering a Chi for a while since she sees how much I love Teddy. Right now she has two terriers (females, but they're very sweet).

My grandparents are the ones that dogsit Teddy for me. They lost their English Bulldog to cancer a long time ago and are scared to get another dog now, but they enjoy spending time with Teddy and my cousin's two dogs. They're always begging me to bring Teddy over more, lol.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh ok, I guess I misunderstood. Well ask them what they think then  Not that I'm saying you should def. *cough* get another *cough* lol

So sorry about your mom's cat too...so hard.xx


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> Not that I'm saying you should def. *cough* get another *cough* lol


Nice save! 



> So sorry about your mom's cat too...so hard.xx


And thanks. I think they said she only has a few months to live, but who knows. She's still as lively as ever and doesn't seem to be in pain, but you can't always tell with animals..


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

You are right. It can be so hard to tell with them. I guess if she doesn't feel like she's in pain then she probably isn't.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Ugh I feel so pathetic! I'm already thinking up names for a dog I haven't met yet!  I think Guinness sounds kind of cute, since he's black and tan.. What are your thoughts on a name? What name jumps out at you when you see him?


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oooh I love the name game, but I have to admit that I am better at girly names. Funny that you say guiness cuz he's black and tan. My hubby calls my Bailey and Zoey black and tan all the time..lol I do like Guinness though. Would go nice with teddy. Gonna have to think on this one. Hopefully you hear back from the cl person..sucks to get your hopes all up and then have it fall through.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah that's what I'm worried about.  Fingers crossed though xx.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

fingers crossed here too.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Still no response! I don't want to bother her, it's only been one day after all..  But I'm so nervous that she's already adopted him out.. 

And I agree with whoever said that they'd be worried about what kind of person might end up adopting a free-to-a-good-home Chi. At the very least, he's neutered..

I could take such good care of a second baby though!!


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Aw! I really hope you get him! I imagine she's not in as much of a hurry to lose him as you are to take him in


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

let her know you are serious and email her again.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I would email her again. It ends up in her spam file probably. Put in the title of the email the dogs name and say I"M INTERESTED to get her attention.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought I was the only one who healed through saving animals.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Finn said:


> I thought I was the only one who healed through saving animals.


Oh man. I remember I was so depressed before I rescued Zoey (my Jack Russell Terrier, who ended up bonding with my ex, so I let him take her with him when he moved out). Being able to work with her through her separation anxiety, thunderstorm phobia, and dog aggression issues.. and knowing that I was the only person who would adopt her.. was really rewarding to me. After two years with her, she improved pretty dramatically. She didn't even know how to bark or play with toys when I first got her. (She would just chomp her teeth at you instead of barking.. it was pretty adorable.)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Id go for him! Hes gorgeous!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Still haven't heard anything eh?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Still no answer. I sent her a second e-mail titled: "CRAIGSLIST: INTERESTED IN JACKSON THE CHIHUAHUA!" but still nothing.  I'm sad. Not sure what else to do, since there's no other contact information.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

oooh i really hope you get him he is such a handsome man


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awww..sorry to hear that. It sucks to get your hopes up like that and then hear nothing. Maybe it just wasn't meant to be and there's some other little chi out there just waiting for you..xx


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi just reading along and hopeing for a good update thanks


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is adorable. Please adopt him and give him a loving forever home. I hope you get an answer soon from his current owner.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I finally tried to send a third e-mail yesterday from a completely separate email account. STILL no answer.  I might have to give up on this one.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry Kaila. I know it's disappointing but like I said, maybe it's just wasn't meant to be. Don't give up on the idea of another though if it's what you want. I just know that the perfect little addition is out there waiting for you. xx


----------

